# Sonnie-Man Picture



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, 

Well, here's my 2nd post! 

Here's Sonnie-Man!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is gorgious


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

I _especially_ love your little cockatiels in your signature! Now, they are *gorgeous!!*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou verry much bea did my sig for me 2 pics in one


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sonnie is such a handsome boy!!  There's something very ... manly about the normal grey boys.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, he reminds me so much of Dooby!! What a little star.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He seems to look a lot lighter an bigger than my Earl, it just may be that he is older!  He looks so cute, and he looks like he is running in the 2nd pic!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww what a handsome boy...
is that a celestial parrotlet there with him?
do they get along?
i heard you should not keep parrotlets with tiels?...
but yeah beautiful birds you have there!


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

DeBree420 said:


> awww what a handsome boy...
> is that a celestial parrotlet there with him?
> do they get along?
> i heard you should not keep parrotlets with tiels?...
> but yeah beautiful birds you have there!



No, Kiwi is a Pacific Parrotlet. Regualr green, not mutation--that is my little Keiko, my other parrotlet. 

You shouldnt house them with tiels, but it is okay to have *supervised* playtimes. 
 

Kiwi and Sonnie-Man don't mind each other... but I dont do playtimes anymore since Kiwi is getting older and more jelous of who hangs out with me. We are working on his "soon-to-be buddy", Keiko, the little yellow pacific that is too young to become buddies. So I will wait until little Keiko is about 6months to start the bonding process.


----------



## Jessep76 (Mar 21, 2008)

He looks happy. Other birdy is cute too.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Kumiko said:


> No, Kiwi is a Pacific Parrotlet. Regualr green, not mutation--that is my little Keiko, my other parrotlet.
> 
> You shouldnt house them with tiels, but it is okay to have *supervised* playtimes.
> 
> ...


oh i thought celestial and pacific parrotlets were just two names for the same bird....

so let me get this right....
the pacific is the normal colours, and the celestials are the same bird, but the mutated colours?
and sorry for all the questions, but do you think the pacific/celestial parrotlets are more,less or the same aggressiveness as a lovebird/peachface parrotlet?
they are beautiful birds,
i hope to one day have a few celestials and pacifics and also some linnies


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

DeBree420 said:


> oh i thought celestial and pacific parrotlets were just two names for the same bird....
> 
> so let me get this right....
> the pacific is the normal colours, and the celestials are the same bird, but the mutated colours?
> ...


I just researched it, and celestial and pacific are the same thing. Lovebird/peached faced parrotlet. I never heard of it. Parrotlets have territorial natures (they have little moods quite often), but they are so cute! Peached Faced Lovebirds, or any type of lovebird, have very loud natures... I don't know about agressiveness. You can register on Dave's other forum Talk Parrotlets to ask some parrotlet people there. A lot of them have lovebird expereince and own a lovebird. 

This video is what Kiwi does to protect his cage from anything... keep in mind though that on the other forum, other peoples' parrotlets wouldnt be so nice in this mode as Kiwi. Kiwi saves me the burden of bloody fingers:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope the camera is ok, that looked like some hard attaking to the camera, but he was fine with your finger/hand! :thumbu:


----------

